# New member with pics.



## Divexxtreme (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi everyone - thought I'd say "hello" and post a couple of pics of my Silver-Gray. Current mods are:

-Billet Aluminum pedals
-Billet Aluminum E-Brake handle
-Platinum Vision bulbs
-Hardwired Valentine 1 and Concealed Display (display located in ashtray)
-Tint
-Eclipse speakers/Orion subs/JL Audio amp
-K&N Filter
-Wheel Locks

Future mods:
-Silver-Gray painted reflectors (on order)
-Dinan exhaust and software download.

Looking forward to some good info exchange. Take care:thumbup:


----------



## Divexxtreme (Apr 27, 2003)

*interior pic...*

Interior pic...


----------



## a.k.a. Jorg Muller (Apr 3, 2003)

*Positively gorgeous*

First realy good picture I've seen of silver grey. Welcome!


----------



## Josh03SGM3 (Apr 1, 2003)

very nice and welcome! :thumbup:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

I think those pics are famous as one of the first silver-greys floating around the web.

Welcome!


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

:wow: 

Looking for a drool smilie.


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

Nice toy! Silver gray looks great - welcome to the club


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Very Nice!:thumbup: 
Welcome to Bimmerfest!


----------



## surfah (Apr 6, 2003)

Don't see too many Silver Grays yet! 

Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## CzTom (May 25, 2002)

Beautiful M3 with hardwired V1 in Virginia!?!?!:yikes: 
You're living on the edge...

Congratulations!!


----------



## Divexxtreme (Apr 27, 2003)

CzTom wrote:

>Beautiful M3 with hardwired V1 in Virginia!?!?! 
>You're living on the edge... 

Well, the worst that can happen if they find it is a $60.00 fine and no points on your license (they don't confiscate the detector like some people may think). I figure that's worth the risk if it helps keep me from getting a speeding ticket on the *rare* occasion I speed (crossing fingers)


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Wow, beautiful car! That interior shot is great. Welcome.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

:hi: 

Welcome to the board.

That is one beautiful car. I love the exterior color and the interior on it. When did you pick the car up?


----------



## Divexxtreme (Apr 27, 2003)

I picked it up about 3 weeks ago. According to the dealer, I'm the first one on East Coast to get a Silver-gray M3, which I think is pretty cool:thumbup: Thanks for compliments on the car everyone


----------



## RACSOS222 (Apr 9, 2003)

hey I just picked up the exact same car minus the smg. I really want to know where u got the aluminum steering wheel. I have the trim but not the steering wheel.


----------



## David Keogh (Feb 25, 2003)

It's not an aluminum steering wheel (IIRC). SMG cars get the Titanium Shadow insert on the lower half of the wheel. Manual cars get black.

Interestingly, the SMG cars wheel matches the Titanium shadow trim, but doesn't really match the aluminum trim in the car. Sounds like you'd need to buy this aftermarket to match the rest of the trim...

[Edit] Looked again at that picture; it's hard to tell whether the wheel is still ti-shadow, or is in fact matching the aluminum trim...


----------



## RACSOS222 (Apr 9, 2003)

Yeah ur right. well if anyone knows of any aftermarket insert or steering wheel please let me know. I have heard that there are some out there but without the m3 logo on it. I have to have the m3 logo on there just like the original steering wheel.


----------



## Divexxtreme (Apr 27, 2003)

It definitely doesn't match my Aluminum interior trim. I think it is Ti Shadow, but it's hard to tell without a Ti Shadow car around to look at. I'm curious about aftermarket wheel trim as well :dunno:


----------



## m3evolution (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: interior pic...*



Divexxtreme said:


> *Interior pic... *


Wow Silver Grey looks great! I notice that you dont have the SMG emblem under the shifter either. Is that an on going change for the March M3 or is it something someone forgot to add on? How much does it cost to buy if I wanted to add that to my car? Do you have the rear foglight as well?


----------



## Divexxtreme (Apr 27, 2003)

As far as I know, the SMG emblem does not come with the 2003 models (which is good because I think it looks better without it). As far the rear foglights, I have no idea why a car would need rear foglights.:dunno:


----------

